# Ewe Neck?



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone

So Tungsten just turned four. He is morgan/friesian. He has been doing well under saddle really stretching his neck. However, 99% of the other time he stands around with his big ol head in the air like a giraffe from his friesian side.

I am worried he is starting to look a little ewey in the neck. I am slightly paranoid about it though so I wanted some opinions. Depending on how much he sticks his head in the air makes its look vary. I tried to get shots of a couple different angles. 

Also, I will tag on some general pictures of him. I would appreciate any comments on his conformation.Thanks!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know much about conformation but I don't see a ewe neck at all. I actually think he looks very nice.


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

He doesnt look bad at all. there is a very slight dip but i wouldnt worry about it. If he always works long and low it will counter act the muscle built up by him having his head up when turned out. 

This is my QH gelding... he has a ewe neck to be worried about


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

nope not an ewe neck.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you wanted to be picky, yes you can see it forming, but you're a long way from point of no return. It can easily be fixed with correct training.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow he is beautiful!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok thanks! I knew I was paranoid but I needed some confirmation. He is working well under saddle. He lowers his head and chews the bit like a pro and his "correct" neck muscles have gained significant mass since I have had him. I would guess he has gained a good 50 pounds of muscle overall. I will just keep working him correctly to counteract his natural giraffe tendencies.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see what you are talking about. If you look at the first and third photo you will see a sort of "bulge" just in front of the shoulder but not at the very outer/bottom edge of the neck. This is actually the vertebrae itself, not the muscle. Well, it's the vertebrae pushing outward , covered by muscle.

The neck has two curves (it's an S curve, right?) The lower curve and the upper. In your horse, the lower curve is a bit sharper and points a bit downward, so you can see it there, right?
However, it doesnt' seem to be that this is due to improper muscling, as a result of him bracing against the bit.

you can improve the upper neck muscles and work on getting him to lift at the base of the neck (akin to our lifting our collarbone up and back as we improve our posture)

Long and low work, having him back up and reallly ask him to lift (not above or behind the bit) his shoulders and lift his feet and PLACE them back, not drag them back.

He is a nice looking horse, really!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't see any at all!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't see a ewe neck at all. 

What I see is a horse that is like a large-breed puppy. All legs and gangly-ness that he should fill out and grow into with time.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I see what you are talking about. If you look at the first and third photo you will see a sort of "bulge" just in front of the shoulder but not at the very outer/bottom edge of the neck. This is actually the vertebrae itself, not the muscle. Well, it's the vertebrae pushing outward , covered by muscle.
> 
> The neck has two curves (it's an S curve, right?) The lower curve and the upper. In your horse, the lower curve is a bit sharper and points a bit downward, so you can see it there, right?
> However, it doesnt' seem to be that this is due to improper muscling, as a result of him bracing against the bit.
> ...



Thanks! That was very helpful and explains alot? So is this more of a natural conformation fault that I can help correct by proper training or is it due to something else. I think he is pretty handsome myself


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I don't see a ewe neck at all.
> 
> What I see is a horse that is like a large-breed puppy. All legs and gangly-ness that he should fill out and grow into with time.


Ha he sorta acts like that too!


----------

